# Aristo Craft's Doodle,,WAS!!!!



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Aristo


I recieved my doodlebug set, I placed the coach in the consist, then opened up the motor car because a few windows had come loss, no problem to repair.
then I thought, how often will I really run this, then woow, some of the parts can be used to make an obs car. Or a car that had been in a wreck and rebuilt.










I love the golden rule.
I did find that it had over sized wheels to match the powered wheels so i replaced them and the car sat level and at Kadee heigth.
More photos later.
The motor block may go into my 250 crane not yet finished.


The cab maybe sent off to Jerry Barns and see what he comes up with,,,cause hes one of,,"them" eggy car lovers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Send it on out Marty, I'll figure out something! 
jb


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry what are you going to make with the parts you got from Rex? I just completed putting a smoke unit in the doolebug. Hopefully I'll post some photo's RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

My god, you bought a brand new doodleug and tore it apart for another kitbash? You're an animal Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the table saw very carefully to cut this and the angles worked fine. 
This is for airconditioning in my private care.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay its only money







Later RJD 





































Latest project install smoke unit in doolebug. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

time to let it dry over night, cut up a 1/2" gray elec pvc pipe for the sides.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, that smokes!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, that's clever...
Nice job.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it 
Rodney


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, what are you trying to model? Looks like an observation platform on the end of a combine? 

You just got too many secretes! This and the mystery live steamer! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Modeling a free lace combine that had been in a wreck, yet repainted and rebuilt by my company, NTC to be used to haul company heads and loaded with their G trains to travel around sharing the hobby.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Marty! We can call off the police investigation now that you have come clean! 

Please post pix as it progresses! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well I'm very happy with the paint match and the ac vent cover, very clean lines.
But I hate the rear roof.








I may switch the obs end for the other end so it looks better and the obs will be at the end when going forwards.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

If you're willing to try resin casting, you could make a mold of the "good" end of the roof, then cast another for the other end. You might even be able to cast it in place around what you already have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Marty,
Why dont you just use the new roof i sent you? it should fit rite on without cutting it up? or did you use it for something else..








Nick..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick
I have never recieved any packages from you, I thought maybe you had changed your mind , which was fine , or got busy.
I usually e-mail folks letting them know I got a package..??
when did you ship it?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I would have carried the theme out for the entire roof. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/21/2008 5:23 PM
Nick
I have never recieved any packages from you, I thought maybe you had changed your mind , which was fine , or got busy.
I usually e-mail folks letting them know I got a package..??
when did you ship it?





Marty,
No i boxed it up with the couplers and gave it to the shipping girl at my office so i assumed it had gotten to you. i beleive it was the week before you thingy, could it have gotten their and misplaced with everything that was goin on that week? i will check with the girls tommarrow and let you know...
Nick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I would have found it and all the neighbors knows my train stuff. 
fedx is the main one I worry about , all UPS drives know us. 
I will send you an e-mail


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, plate over the baggage doors and windows, add steps to the platform. Then build a Z-scale layout in the baggage end and call it a traveling G layout that the public can visit right there in the rail car!

And yeah, I agree with you on the roof.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicks roof is in route,, now.. but I just had to try. you can always throw it away.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

That certainly is an interesting looking car, and nice job on the AC roof bulge. 


Are you going to keep it in Santa Fe colors and reletter it for your line? You mention the freelance combine/wreck rebuild...but there is/was a similar looking prototype Santa Fe car. 

I just received a new book all about Santa Fe business cars and it includes other unique equipment. There is a "Diesel Electric Instruction" car (ATSF 5000) that is somewhat like your freelance car. It was a former heavyweight cafe-observation with a platform. A large baggage door was later added to one side. It rode on six axle trucks though. If you'd like I could scan some images of it for you. Pretty interesting prototype.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres the name on the car from Stan (the man) Cedarleaf 









I also most lost then because it was too cold in the shop when I placed the decals on, later had to warm it and the car up to use solvent to reglue them down. 
I did mess up the R in Creek.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What did you use to make the six exhaust stacks?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Came with the doolebug. Later RJD


----------

